# [GEN] Dogs seized from 'puppy mill' near Gaston - kgw.com (subscription)



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/8-0&fd=R&url=http://www.kgw.com/news-local/stories/kgw_042408_news_dogs_seized_gaston.96e4715f.html&cid=0&ei=ULUdSJqqDYmkzQTflriBCg&usg=AFrqEzc0lHBzMu_fDtC5g-Xf6EQUhYVqQA">Dogs seized from '<b>puppy mill</b>' near Gaston</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>kgw.com (subscription), OR -</font> <nobr>Apr 24, 2008</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>By KGW Staff GASTON, Ore. -- Police and animal control workers seized dozens of dogs from a Gaston area home Thursday. Deputies said there were between <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

